# 1/2'' Power Twist Plus Link V-Belt



## madts

I totally agree. Best thing since sliced bread, or whatever it is.


----------



## TechRedneck

Have them, use them and highly reccomend them for all belt driven machines.

Eventually I will put one on my table saw but will need to replace the pulleys with machined ones. Peachtree sells retrofit kits to do this.


----------



## david_larch

Could these be used on a jointer?


----------



## DavidWhite

They can be used on anything that takes a standard 1/2" V belt.


----------



## b2rtch

I buy mine at HF.
They truly make a huge difference on any piece of equipemnt.


----------



## ssnvet

I put a HF link belt on my jointer (1930s vingtage machine) and it made a significant difference.


----------



## SeattleSawdustMan

I have been using them on my band saw, lathe and jointer (all older machines) and they made a huge difference, highly recommend them.


----------



## RKaste

They really do make a difference.


----------



## Dusty56

I've had great luck with the Harbor Freight brand….more belt for less money , too : )


----------



## Triumph1

They even made a 3/8" version for a bit. It actually cured the shakes in a 12" Craftsmen drill press I had. Great product. I did use the 1/2" version on a Dewalt hybrid table saw I used to have. Once installed you could instantly feel and hear the difference.


----------



## Kentuk55

Appreciate the review. And all who use ones from HF, thnx also. I've been wondering if HF belts are worth it. They are a bit cheaper than Rockler, dollar wise


----------



## Fuzzy

I use them on EVERYTHING … including two on my Woodmaster 718 and three on my Gizz 1023. I've heard criticisms about how they stretch & slip, but I've never experienced that to the best of my knowledge.

We had a 700 HP machine at work called an air classifying mill … it took 18 belts … a piece of trash got caught up in the sheaves & shredded most of the belts. We always bought "matched" sets of Browning belts, bet couldn't get them fast enough … SO … we got a couple of spools of this stuff … made out own … worked like a charm. They were still on that machine when I retired.


----------



## Retrowood

Even if they did not cut the vibration(Which they do) the reduction in noise level is worth the cost.


----------



## rasp

another +1 for link belts, cheaper to replace as well, make sure you buy an extra foot for spare links


----------



## oldnovice

My old, very old, Craftsman table saw has had a power twist for over *25 years* ... the same belt!

I suppose I just jinx ed the belt … we'll see!

I also added turned pulleys as opposed to the cast ones and it was a totally new sawing experience!


----------



## WoodworkGuy

I put one on my old Craftsman contractor's TS last year and love the results… No vibration and much quieter. I got mine from McFeely's. They were cheaper (at the time) than Rockler and Woodcraft.


----------

